# Tulsa Retriever Club 2012 Spring Field Trial



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Anyone following the Tulsa trial or running this weekend in Tulsa is kindly requested to post results as you receive them. I am far from home and want to root for friends and their dogs!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Any other results?


----------



## RAZORBACK2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Big Congrats to Monte, Scott, Jere and Slackwater Retrievers on the Derby win with "Just Trigg".......


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Partial Derby Results 2nd Hand:

1 Trigg
2 Leo (Milligan)
3 Trap (Milligan)
4 ?
RJ Bodell (Milligan)
Jams ?

Sorry thats all I know! Congrats to all who placed and finished!!
Bobby


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Bobby,

Thanks for the updates. Keep them coming. I have four days left. I wish I could head straight to the airport and just fly back but I'll see you at the end of the month. The bag drag starts Wednesday while I wait Space A to head home.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Tim Milligan on the Derby placements, Leo 2nd, Trap 3rd, and Bodell with an RJ.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Any news today?


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

RAZORBACK2008 said:


> Big Congrats to Monte, Scott, Jere and Slackwater Retrievers on the Derby win with "Just Trigg".......


Way to go Monte, Scott and Jere! That puts "Just Trigg" on the Derby List with 10 points! What an accomplishment!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Am to the 2 nd series....3,4,56,9,10,14,15,17,19,22,24,25,28,29,30,31,32,38,41,47
22/47 dogs


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd like to give a big shout out to my friend Paul Rainbolt AKA "Tulsa Slim" for placing second in the Open with his young dog Riverdance Iron Horse Allie. Pretty impressive for a guy who works his butt off putting on a trial while simultaneously keeping his head and composure enough to do battle in the Open and come away with the 2nd!!!!!!!!! Pretty Cool!!!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Any other Open placements?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Yeah, Slim. Good work. I second what Richard said. Paul races to the line to run first in the Am on the land blind, even though he was supposed to be ahead of me with the eighth dog to run. Just so he could go relieve a gunner in the Open, where he had just run first or second. Cudo's to ya Paul Rainbolt and Allie.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Back to the Qual. They had a VERY tough triple with the short bird thrown hip pocket to another bird in the middle and a huge flier up the hill to the left. The test was in a big bowl with the line looking down over the test. Pretty field and a darn hard test. Two or three dogs dogs did the test without a handle. Lots of dogs with handles called back to a good hard blind up the middle of the marks. Nine called back to the water blind tomorrow.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Pogo Russell / Martha
2nd Allie Rainbolt / Paul
3rd Boo Penny/ Tim Milligan
4th Henry Starford/ Tim Milligan
RJ Lexie Stupka /Wayne
Jams Judy Aycock Robbie Bickley Mark Edwards Wayne Stupka

Congratulations to all who placed...Thanks to the Judges and Tulsa club for all
their hard work.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Paul!

Congrats to Pogo, once again. What an amazing dog.

And Tim Milligan is really starting to consistently be there in the end with his nice string of young dogs.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Back to the Qual. They had a VERY tough triple with the short bird thrown hip pocket to another bird in the middle and a huge flier up the hill to the left. The test was in a big bowl with the line looking down over the test. Pretty field and a darn hard test. Two or three dogs dogs did the test without a handle. Lots of dogs with handles called back to a good hard blind up the middle of the marks. Nine called back to the water blind tomorrow. Sorry, but I don't have the callbacks.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Way to go Team Milligan. Congrats to Steve Penny and Boo on the Open 3rd and Mr. Starford and Henry on the Open 4th.

Congratulations to everyone that placed and to the RTF fans that keep us updated!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Paul n Allie for 2nd place in open !! Not bad for a guy who missed 2 birds shooting flyer in the Am


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

9 back to amateur water marks
3,4,6,10,14,24,25,32,47


----------



## dmac1175 (May 10, 2010)

Good Job Paul Rainbolt!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the Qual?

Thanks!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats to Paul Rainbolt, and Allie. I have one of his pups from his Shaq/Allie breeding. She took Fourth in the Madison Derby this weekend. Couldn't be happier with her. Way to go mother and daughter!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Holland won The Am. New AFC. Huge congrats!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Huge Congrats Dr Ed and Holland on the AFC title!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats Dr. Ed & Holland!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, Congratulations Dr. Ed and 'Hollywood'


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Amateur Results:
1st Holland Aycock
2nd Lexie Stupka
3rd Abby Hurst
4th SKeeter Bickley 
RJ James Roberts
Rest of the 9 Jams

Congratulations to all who placed and to Ed and Dan
For Qualifying for the Nat Am with Holland and Abby.

The test were excellent very tough and fair.
Thanks to the judges and Tulsa RC.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Skeeter. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats to Abby girl,and Dan.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Dan Hurst and Abby on qualifying for the Nat'l Am. Congrats to Dr. Ed on the new AFC.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Ed and Holland.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Denver said:


> Congrats to Paul Rainbolt, and Allie. I have one of his pups from his Shaq/Allie breeding. She took Fourth in the Madison Derby this weekend. Couldn't be happier with her. Way to go mother and daughter!


Good to hear Denver,my pup Gypsy also got a derby 4th this weekend.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Big congrats to all, especially Ed for the Am win and AFC on Holland, Paul Rainbolt taking 2nd in the Open with Allie, and Tim West handling Bleu to a Qualifying 2nd and becoming QAA!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Tim West & Bleu, DrEd and Holland, Dan and Abby, Wayne and everyone that gets ribbons !! Had fun hanging out with you guys this weekend.


----------



## shooter71 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats Dan and Abbey on the 3rd!!!


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

BIG CONGRATS to Paul and Allie, what a great Open she ran. Also, to Ed and Holland on the AFC and Nat'l qualification. An awesome water series for the Win. Tim West and Bleu need some love also, QAA. He is looking better all the time. Nice weekend for James Roberts and company, they are frequently there at the finals of trials. Thanks for all who volunteered and helped us, we could not have done it without you. Thank you to all our judges, they did a great job and thoroughly tested the dogs at all levels. And last of all, Thank You to the competitors, we enjoyed having you here.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ! All !!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks and gratitude to the 3 club members who worked their asses off all weekend long Mike Logins, Richard Davis and Gary Gallaway. These 3 guys made this trial happen with planning and getting judges, making reservations and the huge list of things that are associated with putting on a field trial. Many thanks to handlers who stepped up and helped with Marshaling and shooting flyers. And a very special thanks to the judges all of whom were knowledgeable of testing, conscious of safety, flexible with committee suggestions and fair and consistent with callbacks, thanks for giving up your time so others can play. And finally a big congrats to all that had success this weekend. Good luck and I hope to see you all very soon.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Huge congrtas to Dr Ed and Holland.. 
What an amazing dog.

Big congrats to Mr Dan Hurst and Abby.

MICHAELBAKER (aka Gooser)


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Er. Ed and Holland and to Dan for Qualifying for Natl Am. 

Mark Edwards took first, fourth and RJ in the Qual. I got second, Gabe Withrow took third. Only four dogs finished a very tough but fair Qual. 

Thanks to the small but mighty Tulsa RC. They put on a great trial and worked their butts off. Thanks to all those who stepped up to help marshal or shoot fliers.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

tshuntin said:


> Congrats Ed and Holland.


And another testament to the incredible Kweezy!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Denver said:


> Congrats to Paul Rainbolt, and Allie. I have one of his pups from his Shaq/Allie breeding. She took Fourth in the Madison Derby this weekend. Couldn't be happier with her. Way to go mother and daughter!


*Congratulations to Paul and Allie! Congratulations to you, too, Denver, on your pup's Derby placement! I also have an Allie pup - a littermate to yours - and she has run two Derbies, now, with an RJ and a Second Place. I love my Shaq X Allie pup, Maddie! Such a nice breeding!*


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Good to hear Denver,my pup Gypsy also got a derby 4th this weekend.


Congratulations on Gypsy's placement! Way to go! Kerry


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to all, and in particular Wayne Stupka on Lexie's Am 2nd and his 2 Open finishes. What a great year he's having. Hope you get that 3rd girl qualified!

Mark


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

John Freeman..I hope you feeling better..get well buddy


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

HUGE Congrats go out to Dr Ed and Hollywood, he is on his way to greatness. I wish it all could have worked out Ed, I knew he was going to be a good one and those pups would have also. 
AFC, National qual, sounds good to me.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

mohaled said:


> Congrats Paul n Allie for 2nd place in open !! Not bad for a guy who missed 2 birds shooting flyer in the Am


Now I don't feel so bad for Paul n Allie's no bird in the Am at Sooner a few weekends ago.... Way to go Paul on the Open 2nd!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Finally saw all the results on EE.

Congratulations to Pat Healion! Rocco got the blue in the Qual.

Marty & Lesa


----------

